# 6 Filters 2 Tanks



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a 90 gallon tank and a 130 gallon.

I have 4 aqua-clear 110's, Rena XP3, and Magnum 350 Canister filter.

90 Stocked with 3 green Severums, and 9 baby Convicts.

130 stocked with 1 13" Oscar, 3 7-8" Peacock Bass, 1 6" Dat, 1 7" Knife fish and a 8 inch common pleco.

*What combo of filtration should I do?*

Currently I have 2 110's on the 90, and 2 110's & the 350 on the 130.

I was just going to add the XP3 to the 130 in case I stock more fish.

Sound about right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

2 110 will do on your 90.
2 110 with xp3 will do on your 130


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

so you're saying ditch the 350? 

it is old


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

The 350 doesn't hold much bio media so personally I don't think its worth using given you already have enough I believe. I used to own one and just used it basically to do mechanical filtration. It did a pretty good job of that but it clogged very quickly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you aren't going to add/change any filters I would agree with Charles and Tony have said. Personally, if I were to get some heavy bioload in the big tank I'd go with a second big canister like another Xp3/4 or one of the big Eheims. Those AC's don't have much capacity for bio.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with 2 wheels a second canister for sure, I personally like to over filter you can never have too much. I just use A/C's to run Purigen in, works well for a quick change.


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

I have one of the 350's as well on my cichlid tank. I got tired of cleaning it all the time and pulled out all of the media that it comes with, dumped in some pot scrubbers and leave it run like that. It ades extra filtering and still manages to pull a bunch of crap out of the water.

I agree tho unless your running heavy load you probably can just shelve it for now with the other filters you have.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

HOB are very good to use for Oyster shells... You can put a lot in if you are not using any sponge.

If you are using HOB for bio-media, then cut the sponge to 1/3 thickness, then load the HOB with bio-media. Works well that way too.


----------

